# How safe is Nationwide International?



## Rower (25 Mar 2010)

Considering opening Nationwide International Isle Of Man sterling account but I notice that they don't come under the UK guarantee scheme - probably a silly question in today's climate but would they be viewed as a 'safe' institution. Their 4.10% 3yr fixed rate deal looks very attractive as long as they don't go belly up! Any ideas folks?


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2010)

Nationwide UK are AA rated. 

Nationwide International are fully owned by Nationwide UK ...



> Nationwide International is a wholly owned subsidiary of Nationwide, the world's largest building society, with assets in excess of £202.4 billion and a total Tier 1 ratio of 10%, (as at 30 September 2008), which is in excess of the requirements under the UK Government's banking sector scheme and one of the highest in the financial services sector.



50,000 GBP is protected by the Isle of Man authorities. 

Nationwide UK are generally regarded as safe.


----------



## iPoker (23 Apr 2010)

Can you please tell me exactly how you set up one of these accounts?


----------



## Lightning (24 Apr 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------

